# Salamander force



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

After 15 years absence, I've started converting some AoBR minies to Salamanders after reading the novels  This entire series will be done with nothing but what I find in the AoBR box for Marines (no gutting da orkz), around the house and what I found sitting at the bottom of an old abrams tank box. The goal is to see what I could come up with given limited suplies 

Currently I lack a good lighting area and camera, so these are WIP pics. When I finish all of them, I will beg a friend for his photography equipment and do it right 

Starting out: Basic marine w/ bolter to establish colors. Darker, OD green style salamanders. I will be modying minis as I can, I've never toughed greenstuff before but I will give it a shot. Worst case... AoBR stuff is cheap  Enjoy!!


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks good. I like the out of the norm scheme for it. Might want to put some colour on the Eye lenses, though.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, I'm going to be following this thread defiantly.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Love the olive drab colour ... have always been a big fan of that. Guess it has to do with WWII Jeeps that I love. Lenses definitely need a colour like blue or orange or perhaps even yellow. And perhaps to drill the barrels out as well. Pet peeve of mine.


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

Talthewicked said:


> Love the olive drab colour ... have always been a big fan of that. Guess it has to do with WWII Jeeps that I love. Lenses definitely need a colour like blue or orange or perhaps even yellow. And perhaps to drill the barrels out as well. Pet peeve of mine.


The barrels are drilled, just kinda hard to see  Looks good on the bigger weps like on the dread for sure.

As for the eyes, they're red now but get washed out in the photo. I'm going to try and brighten them up so they really pop. I tend to make my mini's a bit more battle-worn, my dreads for example have bullet holes and scorch markes all over them  One of the reasons I always loved painting heavy mech was making them look torn up and battle hardened.

I'll get more pics over the course of the day. Wish I had some decent paint :laugh:


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

Captain

+Hammer
+Salamander/Dragon skin cloak
+Head swap
+Drilled barrel


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

MadMaxx said:


> I'll get more pics over the course of the day. Wish I had some decent paint :laugh:



What paint are you using? The colours are nice and the blending on the loincloth is great, but it all just looks a little bit flat to me.

Could also just be the photos, using some white paper as a background would help out there.

Keep the pics going, will look forward to seeing some more


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

Varakir said:


> What paint are you using? The colours are nice and the blending on the loincloth is great, but it all just looks a little bit flat to me.
> 
> Could also just be the photos, using some white paper as a background would help out there.
> 
> Keep the pics going, will look forward to seeing some more


Embarassingly, some basic acrylics I stole from my wife  I'm going to see what I can find over the rest of the weekend. They aren't that flat in person, but they do lack the coverage of higher end paints. I'll try breaking out my good camera and set up a photobox tomorrow also to see how they turn out.

About to paint the dred


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

Heh... pics look worse on white background. I swear, I need a decent camera LOL. When I get everything done, I'll get a decent cam and *good lighting for a change* for some final pics. You get the idea though.

Marine w/ flamer. Greenstuff (first time using it) for loin cloth and shoulders.


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

The hunt is on!


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

AoBR Termie w/ added flamer 
Added cloth
Still need to paint the base bits :/


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

Few more

Marine w/ bolter, Lizard skin/leather cloak added


























Std marine w/ bolter, ragged leather loin cloth (not sure if I like the way this turned out or not)










Termie w/ bolter. Removed the "shield" on spaulder, replaced w/ purity seal greenstuff


















If anyone has an extra standard termie head they want to let go cheap, I could use it for a future conversion


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

Terminator sgt (phase 1)

Just messing around a bit today... chages over stock:

Cut off spaulder shield
Ground out left shoulder, inset at a slight angle (vs. the std. shooting view)
Cut bolter off left hand
Cut off hand & power lin
Cut sword @ hilt from right hand
Cut right hand

Using wheel spoket parts from abrams tank model, GS and spike parts of dental picks, created a pike. Added GS for new power lines on pike, with one leftover "arm" line on there as well. Will add more GS/bits as I can to flesh out the pike a bit more

Added cloak to cover that stupid looking head... I hate that head, I hate it!!!. There is small amount of GS on the shoulder where the shield was. I added an extra curved vertical plate on the right shoulder also just to make it look different. Thinking of adding a small cloak, seals and something hanging from the pike.

The banner was on him when I got it, so technically I'm not cheating from my original plan


----------

